# Snow blower with salt spreader



## indianabc (Aug 2, 2003)

I am planning on getting a SnowEx salt spreader which mounts via the Reese hitch. I can not use a tailgate mounted or swing-a-way because I have a utility body on my truck so I do not have standard tailgate. I need to be able to haul a snow blower as well so I am thinking about grabbing some 2" tube steel and making an extension to go into the Reese hitch with a little tread plate platform on it for the blower and then the salt spreader. I am kinda worried about doing that because that puts the spreader with several hundred pounds of salt a ways out there. I thought I might throw it out to the group for advice and help. You guys have not led me wrong......yet.

P.S. As mentioned before I joined SIMA with a lot of "worries" and just wanted to keep everyone updated that I am VERY happy and highly recommend it to everyone. I called Grace the other day to get some sample contracts and my fax is still running with all the information she is sending to me. Love it! 

Thanks

B.C.

P.S. I am going to get pic's up this weekend of my truck for you all to check out.


----------



## yako (Sep 1, 2003)

*support*

i dont think it would be a very good idea but if you were to do it you should fab a couple surrorts up to the top corners of the body. youll have to remember its back there when backing up. youll want to watch the weight as well the utility body adds a little plus whatever salt you might have and the few feet of leverage of the hopper bouncing. you might want to get some timbrens in the rear to help with the bounce. good luck


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I wouldn't do anything like that.

Here's another post explaining it a little more.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11221


----------



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

*Bowtie*

Who are you responding to?


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I was responding to Indiana. 

I don't think that you could make a hitch extension that would be strong enough to carry both the salt spreader and a snowblower. At least it wouldn't be worth the effort. I would attempt to modify a swing-away type spreader before I went to all the trouble of building an elaborate extension with braces and crossbars, etc. Seems like more hassle than its worth, at least to me.


----------



## IMoLwnz.com (Dec 10, 2004)

I have the same Problem I use a Bronco, Its great for tight spots and I can get jobs doen very fast with the short wheel base, BUT the snow blower thing is a real Problem so here is what we cam up with!! Works GREAT!!!!!


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

*drop down*

I know this is a old thread but it might help others.Imo its a ford thing LOL .>> this is my swing down mount for my spreader to get in and out of my rear hatch... :waving:


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

indianabc said:


> I am planning on getting a SnowEx salt spreader which mounts via the Reese hitch. I can not use a tailgate mounted or swing-a-way because I have a utility body on my truck so I do not have standard tailgate. I need to be able to haul a snow blower as well so I am thinking about grabbing some 2" tube steel and making an extension to go into the Reese hitch with a little tread plate platform on it for the blower and then the salt spreader.
> 
> How big is your blower? If its a smaller one you could get a tire step. Here is a pic of my set-up. The smaller blower kicked butt this past winter, and are really fast in 2" or less plus they scrape clean to the sidewalk.
> http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=8669


----------

